# DSLD (degenerative suspensory ligament disease)



## Pixxie (9 June 2009)

ive just been reading up on this (degenerative suspensory ligament disease) and i was woindering if anyone knew a little more about it

and what the symptoms are etc?

any info would be greatly appreciated
thankyou


----------



## star (9 June 2009)

it's only really found in peruvian pasos i do believe.  certainly never seen it in the UK.


----------



## Dawng (23 January 2010)

Hi, my horse has DSLD diagnosed 1 year ago and now in later more serious stages.  I had never heard of it before and would like more info myself.  The only information I can find is on line on american sites as they seem to have done more research because it is prevalent in the Paso Fino horses - I think the site is called Angelfire.  I certainly would like to hear from anyone who has owned a horse with DSLD.


----------



## Toomanyhorses (14 April 2011)

Hi,

Im new to this and only joined to see if I could find more about DSLD. Mine has had it for about 3 years now. I have managed for the last year with devils relief and superflex and MSM. bareing in mine I have stoped riding her, but she has a great quality of life. But I brought her in the other day and she was badly lame, so have but on bute and I rung N.A.F helpline for advice, They were fantastic, and have advised me to up the devils relief. So fingers crossed this will settle everything down.


----------



## paddy555 (15 April 2011)

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/DSLD-equine/

DSLD is found in lots of breeds not just Peruvians. The above group has lots of information on it and if you investigate the files sections you will see all the different breeds that have been affected. 
I have had 3 horses with DSLD and the only thing that has kept them comfortable is bute. Devils claw was simply not strong enough. 
In the more serious stages riding is of course out of the question and the best treatment seems to be bute, letting them have as much movement as possible rather than being shut in (avoiding situations where they could be bullied by other horses and being made to move faster than they are capable of) and going without shoes.


----------



## Toomanyhorses (18 April 2011)

Just wondered how much bute you are giving your horses a day. Cause my mare is still lame. And I need to make her more comfortable. Have you tried that dr kellons treatment?? Would be grateful for any advice


----------



## Pfht7 (15 May 2011)

I've had two horses (they were related) on Dr Kellon's treatment.  That, plus diet change helped immensely.  Just realize that the treatment is just that...a treatment.  It is NOT a cure.  

That said, my gelding who is on the treatment just turned 20 and is still pasture sound.  My mare who was more advanced when diagnosed was able to remain pasture sound for almost 7 years on the treatment.  Typically, diagnosed horses without the treatment are euthanized less than two years after the diagnosis.  

I would suggest joining the Yahoo Group posted above.  There are LOTS of knowledgeable members (and vets including Dr Kellon) there who are more than willing to help every step of the way.  

Good luck with your mare.



Toomanyhorses said:



			Just wondered how much bute you are giving your horses a day. Cause my mare is still lame. And I need to make her more comfortable. Have you tried that dr kellons treatment?? Would be grateful for any advice
		
Click to expand...


----------

